# Mucho Trout at ML



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

The wife and I hit the goon to day. Went out of haulover over to tiger shoal. had a blast, caught a bunch of trout and missed one red. It was a beautiful morning. We were off the water by 12. Mucho Hott our there. Here are a few pics....next time will be better report. 
















first trout of the morning








poor dolphin
























my biggest trout to date! 28 inches
































what a day on the water. all to gether we caught 20 trout, and one jack about 2lbs. Thanks for lookin!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice trout! Shirt is looking good too [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


BTW, Your wife is great photographer!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Nice trout! Shirt is looking good too  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> 
> BTW, Your wife is great photographer!


thanks Tom. She loves taking pics. Gotta love those t's.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Way to go!! But that dolphin... How did it die???? :'( :'(


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Way to go!!  But that dolphin...  How did it die????   :'( :'(



not sure....looks as though its been there for a while. i have heard a few reports of dead dolphin.....not in the lagoon but, else where. what a shame. probably the heat? looked like a turtle from a distance then we got up close and saw that indeed it was a dolphin. :'(


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like I picked the wrong lagoon!

I put in at Parrish at sunrise sunday morning. Ran through the railroad bridge and had several nice south to north drifts on Carbide flats, but no fish.

Finally hooked something up, but it spit the hook about half way to the boat.

My guess is that it was a monster red! (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Great Trout! Get any on top waters?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Great Trout! Get any on top waters?



we were tearing them up on top water when we first got there. I switched to the exude just to throw something weedless.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Looks like I picked the wrong lagoon!
> 
> I put in at Parrish at sunrise sunday morning. Ran through the railroad bridge and had several nice south to north drifts on Carbide flats, but no fish.
> 
> ...


Thats too bad.  I dont like losing fish, especialy when you fight them for a bit and then brake off.  These trout are usually in the same area when I go most of the time.  Let me know sometime and we could hook up and fish.


----------

